# CNC Machining in Sheffield



## Rosssmith9 (16 Jan 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am living and working in Sheffield and doing a lot of work with sheet material. I am only a one man band with a transit connect and no workshop at present so struggle with full size sheet material etc.

I have been having a supplier cut my sheet material down to size but I am currently having to work out a cutting list then draw out the actual sheets as I wish them to be cut to safe any unnecessary mistakes and additional sheets being cut into following mistakes.

My question is;

Does anybody know of ANY company within Sheffield that provides a good cutting service...? 

Ideally a supplier, if not I will have to suck it up and crack on as normal.

Thanks in advance guys

Ross


----------



## HOJ (16 Jan 2015)

Sorry cant help with a cutting source, but worth looking at this for your current options.

http://www.delphiforfun.org/programs/cutlist.htm

Works well, but still needs to be checked for yield when actually doing the cutting, just cut up 5 sheets of 15mm Medite Tricoya at £80.00+ a sheet, into 27 parts.

All with a Festool TS55 and rails, I have a 5mtr * 3mtr gazebo tent for site work, bit drafty, but does the job.

Paul


----------



## Rosssmith9 (24 Jan 2015)

Hey Paul,

Thanks for the steer on the software. Im finding it a lengthy process drawing my sheet plans out more so for my current supplier to utilise as a plan. 

I am also trying to minimise the time spent on site where I can, less fuss for customer and less exposure etc. 

TS55 is awesome I have one myself buddy FESTOOL ROCKS

Thanks again

Ross


----------

